# Our roads are paved with carcinogens. Isn't that kind of stupid?



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

It occurred to me a while ago that we've literally surrounded outselves with cancer causing agents. I'm talking about the streets we drive, walk, and play on. 

Asphalt is basically gravel coated in the thickest components of crude oil. It's really well known, and has been shown over and over, that petroleum products (oil) cause cancer. I wonder if it can cause anything else, like autism or alzheimers, or any other malady that's skyrocketing into commonality.

I wonder if anybody ever stopped and considered it since we started using asphalt.


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

It seems all we need to worry about is asphalt fumes. And to my knowledge, most of the asphalt we drive on isn't giving off fumes.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

You can have people die from cancer in some small amount, or you can have roads that result in more accidents. Or you can have surfaces that result in more gas usage, etc... There's all kinds of costs and cancer is just one of them. 

The cdc has done studies on asphalt, and they mostly seem concerned with the workers since they're exposed to the fumes. Otherwise, asphalt's hardly the worst thing out there, since it's pretty much the most stable part of all the petroleum products coming out of the ground.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Great. I'm literally on the road to cancer.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Great. I'm literally on the road to cancer.


That's OK. The pthalates and other volatiles from new car smell would kill you first.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

You have to be a bubble boy to not pick up some type of affliction in today's world.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Hm. I guess my point could be restated as "aren't we overlooking the possibility that even our roads are to blame for some of our health epidemics?" They're perceived to be innocuous, but I'd never heard of them being actually checked out. I feel like asphalt is one of many, many legacy things that is just assumed to be ok because it's been around so long.


----------



## ThePermiePagan (Sep 5, 2012)

William I am said:


> Hm. I guess my point could be restated as "aren't we overlooking the possibility that even our roads are to blame for some of our health epidemics?" They're perceived to be innocuous, but I'd never heard of them being actually checked out. I feel like asphalt is one of many, many legacy things that is just assumed to be ok because it's been around so long.


Look around your house. 

Paint - Carcinogenic Offgasing
Carpeting - Carcinogenic Glues/Dyes
Fixtures - Carcinogenic Glues in plywoods and varnishes
Food - Carcinogenic preservatives and additives
Water - In carcinogenic plastic bottles
Tap Water - Containing carcinogenic agents

We are swimming in em.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Jesus!!!

FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS!!!! 

I am LOLing my heart out. 
Unpaved roads are more of an issue, and my country is filled with them. You can get a slipped disc trying to drive on one of those.

Roads can be a cause for worse problems if they're not paved. COPD, back problems, neck injuries, whatever else. Not to mention that NOT having a road can cause your death, literally, if you can't get to a hospital in time.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

You know that almost every bit of plastic you use contains phytoestrogens that leach out and rob you of your man hood?

Probably explains why we have so many hipsters these days.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Oxygen makes us oxidise. We should consider what we've been breathing.


----------



## ThePermiePagan (Sep 5, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Oxygen makes us oxidise. We should consider what we've been breathing.


-.-

Nice over-analysis. hahaha.

Time eventually kills us. So why are we born? What's the point? We should all just stop being born, then we will never die.


----------



## ThePermiePagan (Sep 5, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Great. I'm literally on the road to cancer.


Your new name is Punking.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

frenchie said:


> You know that almost every bit of plastic you use contains phytoestrogens that leach out and rob you of your man hood?
> 
> Probably explains why we have so many hipsters these days.


I am a very unmanly non-hipster and I resent that comment.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

frenchie said:


> You know that almost every bit of plastic you use contains phytoestrogens that leach out and rob you of your man hood?
> 
> Probably explains why we have so many hipsters these days.


I'm extremely skeptical of this statement. Not that I don't hate plastic, but I'd really like to see more about this. I actually have (diagnosed) sex hormone issues, and there is so much bullshit repeated that it's hard to get info based on anything that's been observed scientifically.


----------



## frenchie (Jul 7, 2011)

William I am said:


> I'm extremely skeptical of this statement. Not that I don't hate plastic, but I'd really like to see more about this. I actually have (diagnosed) sex hormone issues, and there is so much bullshit repeated that it's hard to get info based on anything that's been observed scientifically.


Sure thing:
T NATION | Naked Truth: Xenoestrogens 

Xenoestrogens and How to Minimize Your Exposure : Organic Excellence : Chemical Free products with organic herbs for hair care, skin care, menopause, joint pain and safe cleaning products.


Both are good reads. Plastics are the biggest contributor to the problem and a poor diet contributes to that. A good endocrinologist will help you wade through the BS. I know a good one and he mentioned this whole thing to me. 

The scariest xenoestrogen is DDT. It's banned in the US, but is still used as a pesticide in other parts of the world.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

This is what you really need to be worried about!

Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide



> Frequently Asked Questions About Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO)
> What is Dihydrogen Monoxide?
> 
> Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a colorless and odorless chemical compound, also referred to by some as Dihydrogen Oxide, Hydrogen Hydroxide, Hydronium Hydroxide, or simply Hydric acid. Its basis is the highly reactive hydroxyl radical, a species shown to mutate DNA, denature proteins, disrupt cell membranes, and chemically alter critical neurotransmitters. The atomic components of DHMO are found in a number of caustic, explosive and poisonous compounds such as Sulfuric Acid, Nitroglycerine and Ethyl Alcohol.
> ...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

milti said:


> Roads can be a cause for worse problems if they're not paved. COPD, back problems, neck injuries, whatever else. Not to mention that NOT having a road can cause your death, literally, if you can't get to a hospital in time.


The dirt roads where I live are pretty decent overall. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn, guess I should stop licking the pavement ;(


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> This is what you really need to be worried about!
> 
> Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide


Dangit @sofort99... I've been waiting for the right thread to post that in and you beat me to it. It was SO going into this thread...


:kitteh:



-ZDD


----------

